# Several Three Generations for breakfast today



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

While having my delicious EGGS BENEDICT breakfast in our dining room I saw several tables with people of various ages at the same table.Parents,Grand Parents, Great Grand Parents I was told, so I guess I am not he only Great Grand Parent.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's great when all can get together. I miss all those family trips my folks took us on.  We were bored until we got there and saw relatives we only saw every few months.  Miss seeing cousins now.  My sister and I keep saying we are getting together and visiting them again but its hard to actually do.  Do you have family close to your retirement home, Lon?


----------



## Robusta (Mar 19, 2018)

5 generations  My father sitting in the blue  my great grandson on his fathers lap


----------



## Lon (Mar 19, 2018)

terry123 said:


> That's great when all can get together. I miss all those family trips my folks took us on.  We were bored until we got there and saw relatives we only saw every few months.  Miss seeing cousins now.  My sister and I keep saying we are getting together and visiting them again but its hard to actually do.  Do you have family close to your retirement home, Lon?



Yes--Daughter, three adult grand children and five great grand children are within 15 minutes of where I live.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2018)

Lon... a very rare picture of 5 generations which I know will never happen again. We all live so far apart now.
left to right, my dad, me, daughter, granddaughter and great grandson. This was taken a number of years ago and the family has grown a bit. My dad is still with us. 102 in May.


----------

